# 5 Little Known Facts About Social Security



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

5 little known facts about Social Security, click to go to next page.  http://www.bankrate.com/finance/retirement/5-little-known-facts-about-social-security-1.aspx



> According to the 2014 annual report from the Social Security Board of Trustees on the financial status of the program, without policy changes, the combined Social Security trust funds will become depleted and unable to pay scheduled benefits in full on a timely basis in 2033. After that, Social Security could pay about three-fourths of scheduled benefits through 2089.
> 
> The year that funds fall short varies somewhat in each annual report depending on economic, demographic and other variables, according to the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities, but it has ranged between 2029 and 2042 for the past two decades.
> 
> ...


----------

